# Hybrid: Leopard x Star



## klaybor1 (Dec 13, 2013)

Hello,

I have read numerous threads about hybrids. I understand that some people hate them and some people don't care. Regardless of one's ethical principles, has anyone ever seen/heard of/know if it's possible to breed a Star and Leopard tortoise?

I am only asking as a what if, and not implying that I condone or condemn such practices. 

Please let me know.

Thank you.


----------



## wellington (Dec 13, 2013)

It would be a shame if someone does this. It also would be for money only and not for the well being of either specie. I wouldn't have anything nice to say to someone that did this!


----------



## Saleama (Dec 13, 2013)

Wouldn't the size be a factor here? Leopards are what? The fourth largest tortoise and the second largest non-island tortoise? Not sure they would line up with a star. How big do stars get?


----------

